# chlorophyll side effects



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

I was reading the post about chlorophyll & constipation. Anyone had any experience with this? I'm so afraid of taking something that will cause cramps since I pass out . I'm thinking if eating green foods cause cramps wouldn't taking a supplement containing them. It seems such a simple remedy for C. What do you think? thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've never noticed much change in stool consistency from chlorophyll when I've taken it. (for odor control)Not sure you can automatically assume that if a whole plant causes something that one single compound extracted out of the whole plant will have the same effect. Now preparation would effect this. A freeze dried whole plant that is ground up may be different than something extracted as a single compound. Some of the other things in some dark green veggies (like broccoli) are known to cause gas which may increase cramping all by itself. http://www.drugs.com/enc/chlorophyll.html does list diarrhea and stomach cramps as a side effect. I'm not sure if you would get the cramps directly, or because you tend to get cramps when you have diarrhea anyway. No idea how much you'd have to take to loosen up the stools.K.


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

I read that the alfalfa seed can causes Lupus like symptoms in some people. I wouldn't think the seed would be used but who knows. I also found that NOW has an organic alfalfa leaf which has a lot of chlorophyll. I may try that. Everything has a negative. Thanks for reply.


----------



## goofygutgal (Mar 10, 2008)

Chlorophyll did not agree with me and I lean toward IBS C. It actually produced quite a bit of gas without much "solids" and the solids that did make an appearance were very dark in color. I thought it a waste of money.


----------

